# Small house fire , advice please .



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I know this is a car related insurance zone but I am looking for advice please .
My mother had a very small fire in the loft of her house recently not a lot of damage but the Fire brigade attended very quickly and were brilliant and put it out. however 10 weeks on the insurance was due for renewal and my mother phoned the company to renew and was refused as there was a claim outstanding ,They stated the insurance would be extended but have not sent my mother any details etc so I am slightly worried she has no house insurance at the moment .
The Fire brigade could not find any cause for the fire apart from a stray spark from a wood burner or rubbish burning nearby they seemed to think it had been smouldering for a while .
The assessor didn't go up into the loft for a good look just stood on the loft ladder whittering on about maybe having forensics come out .
Is it normal practice to not renew insurance in a case like this or are they just coming it trying to get out or paying for the repair .
Sorry for the long post .
All advice appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

They can't get out of paying the claim as it happened when the policy was live. It's not unusual for a insurer not to take you on as a new customer with an outstanding claim, but for them not to offer a renewal is very unhelpful. But they can refuse as your Mum now has a fire claim so they may chose not to insure her for sometime.

You're right to be concerned about the extended cover, without something in writting it could have easily been confused. So I'd push to get this confirmed asap.

I'd push the insurer to offer a full years policy on the basis that your Mum will struggle to get insured anywhere else until the claim is settled, and its not treating her fairly to leave her hanging.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for thr reply ,I might try that .


----------

